# mise en scène



## valdo

Hola  amigos,
Pueden explicarme, por favor, lo que quiere decir esta frase? Aqui va el texto:

_-Adivino su pensamiento, mister Lombard, yo me he preguntado lo mismo; la canoa hace más de dos horas que debiera estar aquí y aún no ha llegado. ¿Por qué? 
-¿Usted encuentra una explicación? 
-No es un accidente; oiga lo que pienso. Creo que esto forma *parte de la mise en scene*. En este asunto todo es probable. 
_
De antemano muchas gracias,


----------



## aceituna

Hola Valdo:

Es francés. Significa "puesta en escena" (es decir, un montaje, algo preparado como en una obra de teatro).

Lo que no sé es dónde se utiliza la expresión en francés (hablando en español)...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

La frase *la mise en scène* de una obra de teatro, por ejemplo, resume todas las tareas encaminadas a representar la obra ante el público. A esta representación, también se le llama montaje. 

Y *montaje *es, *Valdo*, a lo que tu diálogo hace alusión.


----------



## Paquita

Se trata de accidente y de asunto... Me imagino que alguien ha cometido un crimen y tratado de "maquillarlo" para que se parezca a un accidente. Para eso tuvo que arreglar "la escena del crimen" de otro modo..

Es suposición dado el poco contexto 

Tal vez no tenga nada que ver con esto.


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola

De acuerdo con todos. 

En criminología se habla de "*montaje de la escena del crimen*". 



aceituna said:


> Lo que no sé es dónde se utiliza la expresión en francés (hablando en español)...


 
Porque, o mucho me equivoco, o quien habla es el _extraordinario _Poirot, que como sabes era belga (y claro, Poirot no podía decir otra cosa ).

Un saludo


----------



## aceituna

Tximeleta123 said:


> Porque, o mucho me equivoco, o quien habla es el _extraordinario _Poirot, que como sabes era belga (y claro, Poirot no podía decir otra cosa ).


 
Ah bon, si es monsieur Poirot, entonces claro, siempre mete expresiones en francés...


----------



## valdo

Muchas gracias a todos por sus aportaciones.....

Si bien se trata de Agatha Christie en este caso, no es Poirot que dice eso.....

Saludos,


----------



## Tximeleta123

valdo said:


> Muchas gracias a todos por sus aportaciones.....
> 
> Si bien se trata de Agatha Christie en este caso, no es Poirot que dice eso.....
> 
> Saludos,


 

Gracias por sacarme del error, Valdo. La memoria me ha fallado en esta ocasión (serán los años).


----------



## Elsoce

*Nueva pregunta*​
finalmente...

- si quiero hablar de personas que interpretan un papel, pero no de manera profesional, para darse importancia en la sociedad, ¿tengo que decir " es una puesta en escena de su vida"?

- para hablar de cine, ¿sólo se habla de "montaje"?

Para este segundo ejemplo, se trata de una pareja, personajes del libro "La vida conyugal" de Sergio Pitol : 

Nicolás y Jacqueline están celebrando su aniversario de matrimonio; pero, en vez de hacerlo de manera íntima, con la familia, lo celebran con unas doscientas personas y Nicolás ha invitado sobre todo a personas importantes en el mundo de los negocios que acaba de integrar.
El marido está hablando con todas estas personas tal como si las conociera desde largo tiempo; y, Jacqueline está intentando imitar a su marido, pero con más dificultades.

Lo que quisiera decir es que : *su actitud tiene más que ver con "la mise en scène" que con lo natural.*


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Elsoce,

Je pense qu'on emploierait ici aussi le mot "montaje", ou aussi je pense à "patraña" ou "farsa".

Il serait bon que les natifs viennent à la rescousse. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Jaime Bien

Su actitud es más *artificiosa* que natural.
Su actitud es más *de cara a la galería* que verdadera.
Su actitud es más *de cara a la galería* que otra cosa.


----------



## Gévy

Hola jaime Bien:

Si se trata de traducir "mise en scène" en el contexto presentado, no. Interpretas la frase, pero no la traduces. 

Además "mise en scène" supone teatralidad, jugar un papel.

Me parece que conservar una expresión teatral sería más adecuado. "De cara a la galería" tambien se dice en francés, pero no es la expresión que se ha elegido en francés, sino la otra.

Solo mi opinión.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chics

Hola, en cine usamos "escenografía". Yo creo que la _escenografía_, el _teatro_, la _actuación_, la _pose_, etc. pueden ir bien en tu frase. 

La escenografía, en cine, teatro, ópera, danza, etc. es todo lo que concierne a la estética plástica, el decorado, los exteriores, el vestuario, el _atrezzo_, etc. El montaje, en una peli, es el corta y pega de los rollos una vez rodados.

También se habla de "montaje" en el ámbito de la prensa rosa y no estoy segura si algo como "pero todo era un montaje" cuadraría bien en tu historia.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Hola Gévy, en realidad estaba ofreciendo más bien una posibilidad de traducción a esta parte del post de Elsoce:



Elsoce said:


> Lo que quisiera decir es que : *su actitud tiene más que ver con "la mise en scène" que con lo natural.*


 
Por lo demás, en los otros caso estoy completamente de acuerdo con las opciones que tú has dado, gustándome de manera especial *farsa*. En mi opinión, uno puede decir que la vida de alguien es una *farsa*, pero no se suele decir que la vida de alguien sea una *patraña*. Una patraña se utiliza más bien para referirse a situaciones concretas, no a toda una vida.


----------



## Elsoce

Gévy said:


> "De cara a la galería" tambien se dice en francés, pero no es la expresión que se ha elegido en francés, sino la otra.



Bonjour,

1°)Peut-être n'ai-je pas "les yeux en face des trous" aujourd'hui, mais je n'ai pas trouvé la signification de l'expression "de cara a la galería" sur WR. Je vois ce que cela signifie mais je n'arrive pas à trouver l'équivalent français.

2°) vous aurez compris je pense que l'extrait de livre que je citais servait pour mon premier exemple, et non pour le deuxième

3°) "farsa" me semble intéressant pour ce cas

Merci à vous!


----------



## fredinmad

Bonjour,

1/ "de cara/ para la galería" se dice en francés "pour la galerie" (WR)

2/ No me convence "montaje" porque me parece que implica una mentira "activa" o la invención de una historia (aunque no lo precisa la RAE; un nativo lo podría confirmar o no), mientras que aquí estamos hablando más bien de una representación.

3/ Tampoco me convence "farsa" porque me parece que implica un juicio bastante más negativo que "mise en scène".

Al final, en el contexto de tu frase, sin convencerme del todo, me parece que la expresión que más se acerca es "cara a la galería" que sí tiene que ver con un espectáculo (la "galería" es el público RAE)


----------



## chics

De heho también existe "de cara al público".


----------



## Elsoce

fredinmad said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 1/ "de cara/ para la galería" se dice en francés "pour la galerie" (WR)-> me parece corresponder a la situación, en efecto
> 
> 2/ No me convence "montaje" porque me parece que implica una mentira "activa" o la invención de una historia (aunque no lo precisa la RAE; un nativo lo podría confirmar o no), mientras que aquí estamos hablando más bien de una representación.-> me parece demasiado técnico
> 
> 3/ Tampoco me convence "farsa" porque me parece que implica un juicio bastante más negativo que "mise en scène". -> me convenía por lo que pasaba antes en la historia, pero que no conocéis vosotros (excepto si leísteis el libro). En efecto, en este pasaje Jacqueline está burlándose de su familia, considerándola con mucho desprecio y se avergüenza verla presente en esta fiesta en la que hay muchas personas "importantes" . Por eso, me parecía que "farsa" convenía bastante bien porque ¡ella proviene del mismo medio y no tiene nada más que los miembros de su familia!¡ Por eso quería decir que su actitud resultaba de una "mise en scène"!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No sé si el tono del relato lo permite, pero existe una expresión muy popular, algo coloquial, que expresa bien esa actitud de dárselas de lo que no se es:

- *hacer el paripé*



> DRAE:
> *paripé*.
> (Del caló paruipén, cambio, trueque).
> 1. m. coloq. Fingimiento, simulación o acto hipócrita.
> hacer el ~.
> 1. loc. verb. coloq. Presumir, darse tono.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Me gustaría tener la frase entera en francés...
-  tiene que ver más con una pose...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

